# good small business software



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am starting an infant and kids clothing line for boutiques and need a good business software system to organize my clients, make po's, invoices, packing slips, etc. I guess an advance excel program. I heard that quick books has some software but there are so many versions. I need one for the mac.

Thanks


----------



## sinrgi (Apr 30, 2011)

You should try the Quickbooks Online version. Nothing to install on your computer. Pay as you go. Free trial.


----------



## hawaiianshirts (Sep 9, 2009)

i know this is and old post but just for info sake. get quickbooks pro for mac i have it and love it. very powerfull program it will take some time to learn but is worth it!


----------



## chrisgayle (Jul 19, 2011)

The good small business software tracks the incoming sales and receipts, outgoing payment and purchase transactions, send bookkeeping reports automatically by email or fax, run multiple businesses with a single installation, Create accounts payable and pay bills and many more. Quickbooks pro 2011 is one such software which saves time and be more efficient.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

You guys have got to be kidding! Quickbooks? I have been TRYING to get this program to work for embroidery and printing business for almost 6 months. It doesn't even track colors and sizes of the items being sold. You can't have multiple vendors for the same part number. In order to track the basic item information of style, color, size etc, I needed to create a unique part number of EVERY combination! 

Is anyone using anything else?


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I've used quickbooks for over 12 years and It's been able to do anything I need


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ray, ryonet at Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Screen Printing Kits has a Quickbooks plug in for screen printers. Check out the site, they even have a video on it. I think you might like it. Tell me what you think. I think the price is also good. And by no means do I work for ryonet lol. I just like their stuff.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

rlaubert said:


> You guys have got to be kidding! Quickbooks? I have been TRYING to get this program to work for embroidery and printing business for almost 6 months. It doesn't even track colors and sizes of the items being sold. You can't have multiple vendors for the same part number. In order to track the basic item information of style, color, size etc, I needed to create a unique part number of EVERY combination!
> 
> Is anyone using anything else?


As already mentioned Ryonet has a add on pack for quick books. It's a company file set up or they have an import option for already set up files. Quick books has the ability to do all you need if you know how to set it up but this just makes it that much easier.

I don't work or have any affiliation with any supply company


----------



## aanishathomas (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello..
If you are looking for the business software which will help you in maintaining all the data of the office then go for Maximizer. It is one of the best software, I am having it from many years and work is easy to handle. You will never face problem with it and also it helps in increasing the business growth.
_________________
Have a look at: live crm | crm software .


----------

